# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  चौपाल पर सर्वाधिक पोस्ट करने वाले टॉप 10 सदस्य

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो आप सबको तो पता ही है की चोपाल फोरम की नीव है, मैंने हमेशा ही महसूस किया है की, अगर चोपाल पे सदस्यो की उपस्थिती रहती है , तभी फोरम भी गतिमान रहता है ॥ 
काफी कङे नियम है चोपाल पे पोस्ट करने के लिये, चोपाल पे टीके रहना कोई आसान कार्य नहीं है, अगर आप चोपाल पे है ओर पोस्ट कर रहे है, तो अपने निजी कार्य भूल जाये, बस इसी मैं रहना होगा आपको, 
देखे इस फोरम मैं कोन ऐसे अभी तक के 10 सदस्य है जिन्होने चोपाल पे अपना सर्वाधिक योगदान दिया है, ये सूत्र मैं फोरम की एक लिंक से बता रहा हूँ, जिसे कृष भाई ने मुझे बताया है, ये सूचना प्रशासको दुवारा ही दी जा रही है, बस मैं तो आपके सामने रख रहा हूँ ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नंबर एक पे है sushilnkt

टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे - 9913

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नंबर दो  पे है Chandrshekhar

टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे - 9787

----------


## RAVI SHARMA.

ये सूत्र बिबादित रहेगा मित्र 
आप किस आधार पर ये सिद्ध करोगे की किस सदस्य ने चोपाल पे सर्वाधिक पोस्ट  की है 
क्या आप पोस्ट की गिनती करने बलेहो   ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नंबर तीन पे है Krish13

टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे - 8052

----------


## RAVI SHARMA.

> नंबर दो  पे है Chandrshekhar
> 
> टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे - 9787


यदि आप साबुत दो इसका तो साही रहे गा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये सूत्र बिबादित रहेगा मित्र 
> आप किस आधार पर ये सिद्ध करोगे की किस सदस्य ने चोपाल पे सर्वाधिक पोस्ट  की है 
> क्या आप पोस्ट की गिनती करने बलेहो   ?


मित्र मेने गिनती कर ली है, किसी को शंका हो तो सबूत दे, वे झूटे ही साबित होंगे , बिना पुख्ता जानकारी के मैं कोई चीज नहीं लिखता ॥ धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> यदि आप साबुत दो इसका तो साही रहे गा


जरूर मित्र पर 10 टॉप सदस्यो की नाम के घोषणा के बाद ही दूंगा , धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नंबर चार  पे है Anu Oberoi
टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे - 7579

----------


## RAVI SHARMA.

> जरूर मित्र पर 10 टॉप सदस्यो की नाम के घोषणा के बाद ही दूंगा , धन्यवाद ॥


नहीं दिया तो .................? बिबादित सूत्र धार बनोगे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नंबर पाँच पे है Dark Rider
टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे - 7079

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नहीं दिया तो .................? बिबादित सूत्र धार बनोगे


हा हा हा , मित्र अच्छी उपाधि दी आपने मुझे, आपसे वादा रहा , 10 सदस्यो के नाम के बाद ही सबूत दे दूंगा ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नंबर छ्ह पे है ChachaChoudhary
टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे - 6646

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नंबर सात पे है Raman46
टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे -5114

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नंबर आठ पे है ajaythegoodguy
टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे -4834

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नंबर नो पे है coolcool

टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे -4758

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नंबर दस पे है mantu007

टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे -4618

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो ये सूत्र फोरम की इस लिंक से बनाया गया है, इस लिंक पे प्रशासको का कंट्रोल है ,चोपाल की हर पोस्ट के बाद यहा अपडेट मिलता है, इस लिंक की जानकारी कृष भाई ने दी धन्यवाद उनका ॥ 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6

----------


## RAVI SHARMA.

> मित्रो ये सूत्र फोरम की इस लिंक से बनाया गया है, इस लिंक पे प्रशासको का कंट्रोल है ,चोपाल की हर पोस्ट के बाद यहा अपडेट मिलता है, इस लिंक की जानकारी कृष भाई ने दी धन्यवाद उनका ॥ 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6


बड़े चालू निकले

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बड़े चालू निकले


हा हा हा ......मजा आया ना भाई , धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बड़े चालू निकले


भाई मैं चाहता तो चोपाल पे स्पीड से पोस्ट करके नंबर 1 बनके भी सूत्र बना सकता था, काफी कम अंतर है, पर मैंने सच को बिना बनावट से हमेशा ही पेश करने की कोशिश की है ॥

----------


## RAVI SHARMA.

> भाई मैं चाहता तो चोपाल पे स्पीड से पोस्ट करके नंबर 1 बनके भी सूत्र बना सकता था, काफी कम अंतर है, पर मैंने सच को बिना बनावट से हमेशा ही पेश करने की कोशिश की है ॥


अब आप चाँद  पर रहते हो सब पर नजर तो रखोगे  ही

----------


## mantu007

> नंबर दस पे है mantu007
> 
> टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे -4618


मैं सबसे अंतिम में हूँ क्या ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अब आप चाँद  पर रहते हो सब पर नजर तो रखोगे  ही


हा हा हा , मजा आ गया भाई .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैं सबसे अंतिम में हूँ क्या ?


जी नहीं 1 लाख सदस्यो मैं 10वे स्थान पे हो भाई ॥

----------


## mantu007

> जी नहीं 1 लाख सदस्यो मैं 10वे स्थान पे हो भाई ॥


कर दी ना हेरा फेरी ........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कर दी ना हेरा फेरी ........


भाई आप फोरम के नारद हो ना......

----------


## Krish13

> मित्रो ये सूत्र फोरम की इस लिंक से बनाया गया है, इस लिंक पे प्रशासको का कंट्रोल है ,चोपाल की हर पोस्ट के बाद यहा अपडेट मिलता है, इस लिंक की जानकारी कृष भाई ने दी धन्यवाद उनका ॥ 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6


अरे वाह भाई आपने तो सूत्र ही बना डाला
बधाई हो आप नम्बर दो पर हो
वैसे काफी लंबे समय से आप नम्बर एक पर आसीन थे कल ही दो नम्बर पर आये हो॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अरे वाह भाई आपने तो सूत्र ही बना डाला
> बधाई हो आप नम्बर दो पर हो
> वैसे काफी लंबे समय से आप नम्बर एक पर आसीन थे कल ही दो नम्बर पर आये हो॥


कोई बात नहीं , शुशील जी भी अपने ही आदमी है, हा हा हा ....

----------


## Krish13

> कोई बात नहीं , शुशील जी भी अपने ही आदमी है, हा हा हा ....


अरे भाई मेरा वो मतलब नही था 
आप हो या सुशील जी या कोई और सदस्य मै सभी का सम्मान करता हूँ और सबको एक नजर से देखता हूँ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अरे भाई मेरा वो मतलब नही था 
> आप हो या सुशील जी या कोई और सदस्य मै सभी का सम्मान करता हूँ और सबको एक नजर से देखता हूँ॥


जी भाई चोपाल पे शांति बनाये रखना आपका ही कार्य है ॥

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> अरे भाई मेरा वो मतलब नही था 
> आप हो या सुशील जी या कोई और सदस्य मै सभी का सम्मान करता हूँ और सबको एक नजर से देखता हूँ॥


सही बताइये सबको एक ही नजर से देखते हैं... कोई राज है क्या इस बात में.   जानकार दुःख हुआ (हा हा हा हा)

----------


## Krish13

> सही बताइये सबको एक ही नजर से देखते हैं... कोई राज है क्या इस बात में.   जानकार दुःख हुआ (हा हा हा हा)


हा हा हा राम जी भाई ईश्वर की कृपा से मेरी दोनो आँखे सलामत है....... :)

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> हा हा हा राम जी भाई ईश्वर की कृपा से मेरी दोनो आँखे सलामत है....... :)


मुझे पता है भाई थोडा मूड था सॉरी क्रूर मजाक के लिए.

----------


## Krish13

> मुझे पता है भाई थोडा मूड था सॉरी क्रूर मजाक के लिए.


 आपको पूरा हक है मजाक करने का भाई
आप जब चाहे जैसा चाहे मजाक कर सकते हो लेकिन ये साँरी मत बोला करो॥

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> आपको पूरा हक है मजाक करने का भाई
> आप जब चाहे जैसा चाहे मजाक कर सकते हो लेकिन ये साँरी मत बोला करो॥


चलो कोई नहीं यहाँ ज्यादा बात करने से सूत्र बिना मतलब के खिंच रहा है चौपाल पर आओ
सॉरी वापस लिया गया और सॉरी बोलने के लिए सॉरी हा हा हा

----------


## Nisha.Patel

ह्म्म्म..... अच्छा सूत्र हे

----------


## Rajeev

चाँद मियाँ बहुत अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
प्यार से दे रहे है ++ स्वीकार करे!
धन्यवाद

----------


## Devil khan

चाँद भाई ..एक बार फिर आपने कमाल कर दिया .....आप  के सूत्र हट के होते है .........

अगर कभी आप चौपाल पर सबसे कम पोस्ट करने वालो के लिए सूत्र बनाएँगे .......तो उसमे मेरा नाम सबसे पहले होगा ....

----------


## Rajeev

> चाँद भाई ..एक बार फिर आपने कमाल कर दिया .....आप  के सूत्र हट के होते है .........
> 
> अगर कभी आप चौपाल पर सबसे कम पोस्ट करने वालो के लिए सूत्र बनाएँगे .......तो उसमे मेरा नाम सबसे पहले होगा ....


और मेरा नाम तो होगा ही नहीं (हा हा हा) ,क्योंकि मैंने आज-तक एक भी प्रविष्टि चौपाल पर की ही नहीं है!

----------


## Krish13

अभी तक चौपाल पर 467 सदस्योँ ने प्रविष्टियाँ करी है॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ह्म्म्म..... अच्छा सूत्र हे





> चाँद मियाँ बहुत अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> प्यार से दे रहे है ++ स्वीकार करे!
> धन्यवाद





> *सबसे अलग,सबसे जुदा मस्त सूत्र.............*





> चाँद भाई ..एक बार फिर आपने कमाल कर दिया .....आप  के सूत्र हट के होते है .........
> 
> अगर कभी आप चौपाल पर सबसे कम पोस्ट करने वालो के लिए सूत्र बनाएँगे .......तो उसमे मेरा नाम सबसे पहले होगा ....





> अभी तक चौपाल पर 467 सदस्योँ ने प्रविष्टियाँ करी है॥



सभी मित्रो को धन्यवाद  ॥

----------


## jOk?R

मै आऊंगा एक दिन टॉप पर

----------


## Krish13

> मै आऊंगा एक दिन टॉप पर


लगे रहो भाई एक दिन जरुर आ जाओगे॥

----------


## jOk?R

> लगे रहो भाई एक दिन जरुर आ जाओगे॥


ही ही  ही  ही , thnx  कृष् जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> लगे रहो भाई एक दिन जरुर आ जाओगे॥





> ही ही  ही  ही , thnx  कृष् जी


आमीन...........

----------


## sushilnkt

> मै आऊंगा एक दिन टॉप पर


सब तेरा ही ............. आप हम सब से टॉप पर ही हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सब तेरा ही ............. आप हम सब से टॉप पर ही हे


नंबर 1 पे आशीन लोग ऐसी ही बाते करते है......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

sushilnkt  भाई जी , चोपाल पे 10000 पोस्ट करने वाले पहले सदस्य बन गये है, हार्दिक बधाई ॥

----------


## sushilnkt

हार्दिक बधाई

----------


## sunita_9

*ये एक अच्छा सूत्र हैं हौसला अफजाई के लिए .*

----------


## kavita25

> हार्दिक बधाई


बधाई तो आपको नंबर एक होने पर   :)

----------


## sushilnkt

> बधाई तो आपको नंबर एक होने पर   :)


सब आप लोगो के सहयोग पर ही हुआ हे 
अकेले थोड़ी ही काम कर लेता

----------


## kavita25

> सब आप लोगो के सहयोग पर ही हुआ हे 
> अकेले थोड़ी ही काम कर लेता


चलो इस खुशी में रेपो +++++++++++ :)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो का धन्यवाद ........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं चोपाल पे 10000 पोस्ट करने वाला सुशील जी के बाद दूसरा सदस्य बन गया हूँ , सभी चोपालियों का आभार ....

----------


## dev b

सभी मित्रो को मेरा प्यार भरा नमस्कार

----------


## dev b

बधाई मित्र आप को ...........


> मैं चोपाल पे 10000 पोस्ट करने वाला सुशील जी के बाद दूसरा सदस्य बन गया हूँ , सभी चोपालियों का आभार ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बधाई मित्र आप को ...........


धन्यवाद मित्र    ॥

----------


## Krish13

> मैं चोपाल पे 10000 पोस्ट करने वाला सुशील जी के बाद दूसरा सदस्य बन गया हूँ , सभी चोपालियों का आभार ....


बहुत बहुत बधाई हो चाँद जी॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहुत बहुत बधाई हो चाँद जी॥


धन्यवाद भाई .....

----------


## love birds

> धन्यवाद भाई .....


हा हा हा भाई मैं ३५ से २५ पर आ चूका हू

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हा हा हा भाई मैं ३५ से २५ पर आ चूका हू


मुझे तो लगता है जल्द ही टॉप 10 मैं एंट्री हो जायेगी आपकी ॥

----------


## love birds

> मुझे तो लगता है जल्द ही टॉप 10 मैं एंट्री हो जायेगी आपकी ॥


कोशिश करने से क्या नहीं मिलता

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कोशिश करने से क्या नहीं मिलता


जी सच कहा , आपको कामयाबी जरूर मिलेगी  ॥

----------


## lotus1782

जानकारी से भरपूर सूत्र है

----------


## dev b

मेरा स्थान कँहा है मित्र ???????


> मैं चोपाल पे 10000 पोस्ट करने वाला सुशील जी के बाद दूसरा सदस्य बन गया हूँ , सभी चोपालियों का आभार ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा स्थान कँहा है मित्र ???????


आप 11 वे स्थान पे है 4529 पोस्ट के साथ ...लेटेस्ट

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जानकारी से भरपूर सूत्र है


स्वागत है लोटस जी ,......

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अनुपयोगी सूत्र ...सर्वथा नस्त करने योग्य

----------


## love birds

> अनुपयोगी सूत्र ...सर्वथा नस्त करने योग्य


मित्र आप अछे सूत्र की तोहिं कर रहे है

----------


## love birds

> अनुपयोगी सूत्र ...सर्वथा नस्त करने योग्य


मित्र आप अछे सूत्र की तोहिं कर रहे है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र आप अछे सूत्र की तोहिं कर रहे है





> मित्र आप अछे सूत्र की तोहिं कर रहे है


इसमे अच्छा क्या है....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अनुपयोगी सूत्र ...सर्वथा नस्त करने योग्य


धन्यवाद ...पर अब विवाद ना करना ...आपको सूत्र पसंद ना हो तो इसमे ना आये ....

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> धन्यवाद ...पर अब विवाद ना करना ...आपको सूत्र पसंद ना हो तो इसमे ना आये ....


आपको बुरा लगा तो छमा करें... पर सूत्र पोस्टिंग संख्या पे आधारित है, इस तरह तो सूत्रों पर पोस्टिंग के नाम से कई सूत्र बन जायेंगे... आपको बनाना था तो आप फोरम पे पोस्टिंग की संक्या पर बनाते... खैर मेरी बात से आप आहात और नाराज लगते है... इस हेतु छमा प्रदान करें और मनमुटाव न करें...

----------


## love50

नवाब समझते हो आपने आपको , वैसा बुरा भी नही है |

----------


## mantu007

> नवाब समझते हो आपने आपको , वैसा बुरा भी नही है |


*
गलत बात ........किसी को ऐसा ना बोलो की उसके दिल का छेदन छेदन हो जाये ........हा हा हा हा*

----------


## Krish13

ये फोरम एक परिवार जैसा है और हम सब इस परिवार के सदस्य है, किसी को अपने से जुदा ना समझो, सब अपने है और ऐसी कोई बात ना करो जिससे किसी का मनोबल गिरे॥
धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपको बुरा लगा तो छमा करें... पर सूत्र पोस्टिंग संख्या पे आधारित है, इस तरह तो सूत्रों पर पोस्टिंग के नाम से कई सूत्र बन जायेंगे... आपको बनाना था तो आप फोरम पे पोस्टिंग की संक्या पर बनाते... खैर मेरी बात से आप आहात और नाराज लगते है... इस हेतु छमा प्रदान करें और मनमुटाव न करें...


भाई आपसे कोई मन मुटाव नहीं है , जरूरी नहीं की मेरी बात आपको अच्छी लगे ओर आपकी बात मुझे ......जहा तक फोरम पे पोस्ट संख्या का सूत्र की बात है वो तो मैंने बना ही दिया है ......पहले सारी  चीजों की जानकारी के बाद ही कुछ लिखना चाहिए,  भाई लो उसकी लिंक भाई ......


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8508


धन्यवाद .......

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मेरा कोण सा न. है चाँद जी अब ये भी बता दो भाई ............:question:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा कोण सा न. है चाँद जी अब ये भी बता दो भाई ............:question:


मित्र आप अभी 4552 पोस्ट के साथ 11 वे स्थान पे है, धन्यवाद

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> मित्र आप अभी 4552 पोस्ट के साथ 11 वे स्थान पे है, धन्यवाद



शुक्रिया ...मेहरबानी .करम :) :)

----------


## prem12

achha kam he

----------


## nancygoodgirl

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र .............. बधाई ......... चाँद जी !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो का धन्यवाद , प्यार के लिये आभार ॥

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया हे चाँद जी .........
धन्यवाद...........
इस सूत्र से चोपाल कि काफि जानकारी प्राप्त हुई हे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण किया हे चाँद जी .........
> धन्यवाद...........
> इस सूत्र से चोपाल कि काफि जानकारी प्राप्त हुई हे*


आपको भी धन्यवाद .....

----------


## marwariladka

मेरा नंबर तो कभी नहीं आएगा शायद! hehehehe

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा नंबर तो कभी नहीं आएगा शायद! hehehehe


भाई अभी तक आपने 541 पोस्ट की है चोपाल पे .....

----------


## love birds

कैसे हो चंद भाई आपका सुते लगातार परगति है बधाई हो दोस्त

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कैसे हो चंद भाई आपका सुते लगातार परगति है बधाई हो दोस्त


उत्साहवर्धन के लिये धन्यवाद    ॥

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत अच्छा कार्य हे.......*

----------


## badboy123455

शानदार कार्य कर रहो हो चाँद भाई........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शानदार कार्य कर रहो हो चाँद भाई........


बस मित्र आपलोगो को यहा जानकारी देने मैं लगा हूँ ॥ धन्यवाद

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गरम मिसला विभाग में सबसे जादा चित्रों का योगदान किसने किये है, सूत्र का लिंक हो तो बताये, आदरणीय चन्द्र शेखर जी !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> गरम मिसला विभाग में सबसे जादा चित्रों का योगदान किसने किये है, सूत्र का लिंक हो तो बताये, आदरणीय चन्द्र शेखर जी !


मित्र इस सूत्र मैं मनमोहक चित्रो वाले टॉप सूत्रो की भी जानकारी है .....

अन्तर्वासना के सूत्र बॉक्स ऑफिस पे >>
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8345

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र इस सूत्र मैं मनमोहक चित्रो वाले टॉप सूत्रो की भी जानकारी है .....
> 
> अन्तर्वासना के सूत्र बॉक्स ऑफिस पे >>
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8345






चाँद भाई हर जानकारी हे आपके पास आपको रेपो तो क्या दू सूरज को दिया पर धन्यवाद स्वीकार करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई हर जानकारी हे आपके पास आपको रेपो तो क्या दू सूरज को दिया पर धन्यवाद स्वीकार करे


भाई मैं तो कुछ खाश  जानता नहीं था, सभी आप सब की ही  शिक्षा है, मनोज भाई से  सलाह ले ले ही सूत्रो का निर्माण करता था, काश वो दिन वापस आ जाये ॥

----------


## nitin9935

> भाई मैं तो कुछ खाश  जानता नहीं था, सभी आपकी ही शिक्षा है, आपसे सलाह ले ले ही सूत्रो का निर्माण करता था, काश वो दिन वापस आ जाये ॥


बिलकुल आएगा चंद भाई हम सब उस दिन का इंतजार कर रहे हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

टिप्पणी के लिये सभी मित्रो का आभार

----------


## Rajeev

चौपाल प्रेमियों के लिए खुशखबरी ............ नीचे दिए गए लिंक पर क्लिक करे!

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...369#post687369

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चौपाल प्रेमियों के लिए खुशखबरी ............ नीचे दिए गए लिंक पर क्लिक करे!
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...369#post687369


बहुत उत्तम जानकारी है, रेपो++++

----------


## Raman46

> चौपाल प्रेमियों के लिए खुशखबरी ............ नीचे दिए गए लिंक पर क्लिक करे!
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...369#post687369



लेले भाई जी भर के  लेले बधाई /

----------


## Raman46

> गरम मिसला विभाग में सबसे जादा चित्रों का योगदान किसने किये है, सूत्र का लिंक हो तो बताये, आदरणीय चन्द्र शेखर जी !


हमसफ़र जी भाई यार कुछ तो परदे में रहने दें ........हा हा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

टिप्पणी के लिए सभी का शुक्रिया

----------


## dkj

*Member List


Members of Antarvasna ForumUser Name 	Posts  	Reputation 	Avatar
shrawan
रजत सदस्य	24,265	           	
mast marwari
कांस्य सदस्य	18,872	      	 
dkj
कांस्य सदस्य	18,768	           	
Chandrshekhar
कांस्य सदस्य	18,712	           	
sushilnkt
कांस्य सदस्य	16,799	           	
Raman46
कांस्य सदस्य	16,612	           	
Dark Rider
कांस्य सदस्य	14,592	           	
draculla
कार्टून विशेषज्ञ	11,069	           	
Krish13
कृषि विशेषज्ञ	10,846	           	
mantu007
कांस्य सदस्य	10,722	           	
Anu Oberoi
कांस्य सदस्य	10,021	           	
ChachaChoudhary
कांस्य सदस्य	8,701	           	
ajaythegoodguy
कांस्य सदस्य	8,015	           	
namit kataria
कांस्य सदस्य	7,564	      	 
Devil khan
कांस्य सदस्य	7,225	           	
thesajid135
कांस्य सदस्य	7,054	           	
dev b
कांस्य सदस्य	6,868	           	
diyamishra
नियामक	6,865	       *

----------


## dkj

_shrawan
 रजत सदस्य 24,300 
 dkj
 कांस्य सदस्य 18,876 
 mast marwari
 कांस्य सदस्य 18,872 
 Chandrshekhar
 कांस्य सदस्य 18,712 
 sushilnkt
 कांस्य सदस्य 16,805 
 Raman46
 कांस्य सदस्य 16,679 
 Dark Rider
 कांस्य सदस्य 14,600 
 draculla
 कार्टून विशेषज्ञ 11,119 
 Krish13
 कृषि विशेषज्ञ 10,880 
 mantu007
 कांस्य सदस्य 10,734 
 Anu Oberoi
 कांस्य सदस्य 10,021 
 ChachaChoudhary
 कांस्य सदस्य 8,728 
 ajaythegoodguy
 कांस्य सदस्य 8,043 
 namit kataria
 कांस्य सदस्य 7,564 
 Devil khan
 कांस्य सदस्य 7,225 
 thesajid135
 कांस्य सदस्य 7,054 
 diyamishra
 नियामक 6,870 
 dev b
 कांस्य सदस्य 6,868 
 man-vakil
 कांस्य सदस्य 6,854 
 Edit Post   
 Reply   
 Reply With Quote   


_

----------


## dkj

shrawan
रजत सदस्य	24,300	           	
dkj
कांस्य सदस्य	18,878	           	
mast marwari
कांस्य सदस्य	18,872	      	 
Chandrshekhar
कांस्य सदस्य	18,712	           	
sushilnkt
कांस्य सदस्य	16,805	           	
Raman46
कांस्य सदस्य	16,680	           	
Dark Rider
कांस्य सदस्य	14,600	           	
draculla
कार्टून विशेषज्ञ	11,120	           	
Krish13
कृषि विशेषज्ञ	10,880	           	
mantu007
कांस्य सदस्य	10,734	           	
Anu Oberoi
कांस्य सदस्य	10,021	           	
ChachaChoudhary
कांस्य सदस्य	8,728	           	
ajaythegoodguy
कांस्य सदस्य	8,043	           	
namit kataria
कांस्य सदस्य	7,564	      	 
Devil khan
कांस्य सदस्य	7,225	           	
thesajid135
कांस्य सदस्य	7,054

----------


## mailer_demon

> shrawan
> रजत सदस्य	24,300	          
> dkj
> कांस्य सदस्य	18,878	           	
> mast marwari
> कांस्य सदस्य	18,872	      	 
> Chandrshekhar
> कांस्य सदस्य	18,712	           	
> sushilnkt
> ...




श्रवन भाई का कोई जोड़ नही / चाहे कितना जोड़ लगालो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नयी जानकारी ओर  टिप्पणी करने के लिए सभी मित्रो का आभार

----------


## King_khan

ये रही सूचि चौपाल पर प्रविष्टियाँ करने वाले सभी सदस्यों की, सभी का योगदान सराहनीय है न कोई कम है और न ही कोई ज्यादा ,क्योंकि फोरम पर भेदभाव कि भावना नहीं होनी चाहिए   |
प्रविष्टियाँ 12,333
sushilnkt
प्रविष्टियाँ 10,575
Chandrshekhar
प्रविष्टियाँ 9,812
Krish13
प्रविष्टियाँ 7,925
Anu Oberoi
प्रविष्टियाँ 7,713
ChachaChoudhary
प्रविष्टियाँ 7,349
Dark Rider
प्रविष्टियाँ 6,674
Raman46
प्रविष्टियाँ 6,487
ajaythegoodguy
प्रविष्टियाँ 6,077
Triple-S HARYANVI
प्रविष्टियाँ 6,072
mantu007
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,916
coolcool
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,812
draculla
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,783
swami ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,623
Nisha.Patel
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,574
dev b
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,216
thesajid135
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,069
amol05
प्रविष्टियाँ 3,828
Mr_perfect
प्रविष्टियाँ 3,823
kavita25
प्रविष्टियाँ 2,927
jai 123
प्रविष्टियाँ 2,724
nancygoodgirl
प्रविष्टियाँ 2,614
Sameerchand
प्रविष्टियाँ 2,522
love birds
प्रविष्टियाँ 2,239
RAM GAUTAM
प्रविष्टियाँ 2,180
kamesh
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,905
gumnamm
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,701
BHARAT KUMAR
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,698
badboy123455
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,645
nileshthematrix@Gmail.com
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,573
lalji1964
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,528
santosh143
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,476
sunnny
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,450
ravi chacha
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,300
miss.dabangg
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,300
NaKShtR
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,295
sanjeetspice
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,249
Pooja1990 QUEEN
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,204
aaiina
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,139
diyamishra
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,047
aksh
प्रविष्टियाँ 869
JEETJAWAN
प्रविष्टियाँ 845
Katliya
प्रविष्टियाँ 771
gulluu
प्रविष्टियाँ 740
sandeepmaster
प्रविष्टियाँ 677
nitin
प्रविष्टियाँ 663
Rated R
प्रविष्टियाँ 636
hamraaz
प्रविष्टियाँ 629
komal sharma
प्रविष्टियाँ 617
Kamal Ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 600
jalwa
प्रविष्टियाँ 589
punjaban rajji kaur
प्रविष्टियाँ 573
harry1
प्रविष्टियाँ 552
marwariladka
प्रविष्टियाँ 524
groopji
प्रविष्टियाँ 480
sushil_nkt
प्रविष्टियाँ 478
bhavna singh
प्रविष्टियाँ 475
munmun babita
प्रविष्टियाँ 471
a_kela
प्रविष्टियाँ 402
love431
प्रविष्टियाँ 396
RUDHR.
प्रविष्टियाँ 392
rahul.ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 383
Sheena
प्रविष्टियाँ 373
bhooooljaa
प्रविष्टियाँ 370
smsboy
प्रविष्टियाँ 358
Farhan
प्रविष्टियाँ 354
bholu
प्रविष्टियाँ 354
Devil khan
प्रविष्टियाँ 340
sanchitt
प्रविष्टियाँ 309
King_khan
प्रविष्टियाँ 309
Video Master
प्रविष्टियाँ 306
anoop_address
प्रविष्टियाँ 303
PREM778
प्रविष्टियाँ 302
The Master
प्रविष्टियाँ 297
Mr.alone
प्रविष्टियाँ 295
anita
प्रविष्टियाँ 293
sagar25
प्रविष्टियाँ 292
Marcus Fenix
प्रविष्टियाँ 274
Captain Jack Sparrow
प्रविष्टियाँ 274
ARARTI
प्रविष्टियाँ 255
mailer_demon
प्रविष्टियाँ 254
Golden Goose
प्रविष्टियाँ 233
man-vakil
प्रविष्टियाँ 215
julie.
प्रविष्टियाँ 210
pinki009
प्रविष्टियाँ 208
Gaurav Soni
प्रविष्टियाँ 205
super_boy00007
प्रविष्टियाँ 199
Prince of India
प्रविष्टियाँ 193
B.Rahi
प्रविष्टियाँ 191
John69
प्रविष्टियाँ 187
DILVARJANI
प्रविष्टियाँ 185
aman009
प्रविष्टियाँ 181
nurnargis
प्रविष्टियाँ 178
Critics
प्रविष्टियाँ 174
Neo...
प्रविष्टियाँ 172
Unknown.
प्रविष्टियाँ 165
love50
प्रविष्टियाँ 165
b_vaibhavi
प्रविष्टियाँ 160
rakeshrih
प्रविष्टियाँ 159
bade G
प्रविष्टियाँ 159
MALLIKA
प्रविष्टियाँ 158
Ranveer
प्रविष्टियाँ 156
nitin9935
प्रविष्टियाँ 156
long
प्रविष्टियाँ 152
happykhus
प्रविष्टियाँ 145
shaktiman96
प्रविष्टियाँ 144
jOk?R
प्रविष्टियाँ 144
0681
प्रविष्टियाँ 141
MR.Arjun
प्रविष्टियाँ 139
jhatka
प्रविष्टियाँ 138
TIGERLOVE
प्रविष्टियाँ 138
kally
प्रविष्टियाँ 132
bhoomi ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 131
bhooljaaaa
प्रविष्टियाँ 124
kamini
प्रविष्टियाँ 124
gremix
प्रविष्टियाँ 121
faqrudeen
प्रविष्टियाँ 120
raghav15
प्रविष्टियाँ 119
mr.manohar
प्रविष्टियाँ 116
RAVI SHARMA.
प्रविष्टियाँ 114
bhut raj
प्रविष्टियाँ 110
spb576
प्रविष्टियाँ 102
love at night
प्रविष्टियाँ 102
dheeraj
प्रविष्टियाँ 100
Kilwish
प्रविष्टियाँ 98
lesbo neha
प्रविष्टियाँ 95
love51
प्रविष्टियाँ 91
SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ
प्रविष्टियाँ 89
ATXAMAR
प्रविष्टियाँ 89
VINODBISHT
प्रविष्टियाँ 87
dayajethalalgada
प्रविष्टियाँ 87
malethia
प्रविष्टियाँ 77
caal.girl
प्रविष्टियाँ 77
SAM_SHP
प्रविष्टियाँ 75
sumanlove
प्रविष्टियाँ 74
rnold
प्रविष्टियाँ 73
Mnu ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 73
saurabh.jain
प्रविष्टियाँ 72
mohabbat ka afsana
प्रविष्टियाँ 69
Truth Almighty
प्रविष्टियाँ 69
ranjansameer
प्रविष्टियाँ 66
mzone420
प्रविष्टियाँ 66
sultania
प्रविष्टियाँ 64
underground
प्रविष्टियाँ 63
Doremon
प्रविष्टियाँ 63
myairtel
प्रविष्टियाँ 62
simplegirl
प्रविष्टियाँ 62
slimsima
प्रविष्टियाँ 62
SUNIL1107
प्रविष्टियाँ 58
INDIAN_ROSE22
प्रविष्टियाँ 56
sanjubaba07
प्रविष्टियाँ 53
inder123in
प्रविष्टियाँ 53
smartboy@live.in
प्रविष्टियाँ 53
AJAYHMH
प्रविष्टियाँ 53
rahul mama
प्रविष्टियाँ 51
sunoanuj
प्रविष्टियाँ 51
Akhand
प्रविष्टियाँ 51
sagar -
प्रविष्टियाँ 51
r prasad
प्रविष्टियाँ 49
Mr. Santyan
प्रविष्टियाँ 49
kalpana singh
प्रविष्टियाँ 49
forum123
प्रविष्टियाँ 49
playboynight
प्रविष्टियाँ 48
cobra
प्रविष्टियाँ 46
avf000034
प्रविष्टियाँ 46
Chandpatna
प्रविष्टियाँ 42
Lovely.indian
प्रविष्टियाँ 39
guruji
प्रविष्टियाँ 37
Parbat
प्रविष्टियाँ 37
naman.a
प्रविष्टियाँ 37
vickky681
प्रविष्टियाँ 36
Salonee
प्रविष्टियाँ 35
mindblocker
प्रविष्टियाँ 35
Keshav Singh
प्रविष्टियाँ 34
PARIYAR
प्रविष्टियाँ 32
Sureshsaurabh
प्रविष्टियाँ 29
kscientist
प्रविष्टियाँ 29
rajan_punjabi
प्रविष्टियाँ 28
FASTER FASTER
प्रविष्टियाँ 28
MADHU 25
प्रविष्टियाँ 28
yuvraj
प्रविष्टियाँ 27
jaihind20
प्रविष्टियाँ 26
Amitjojo
प्रविष्टियाँ 25
Password
प्रविष्टियाँ 25
parmatma
प्रविष्टियाँ 25
Mr. laddi
प्रविष्टियाँ 25
Saahil
प्रविष्टियाँ 25
chester
प्रविष्टियाँ 24
jaileo
प्रविष्टियाँ 24
Dr.Ashusingh
प्रविष्टियाँ 23
kiskunal
प्रविष्टियाँ 23
rajjaat123
प्रविष्टियाँ 23
Devdee
प्रविष्टियाँ 23
cool_ajay
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
love53
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
Lofar
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
Vicky
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
prishu
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
jaanilu
प्रविष्टियाँ 20
mastram
प्रविष्टियाँ 19
Cuteboy
प्रविष्टियाँ 19
lallal
प्रविष्टियाँ 19
sonusexy
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
Miss Smarty Pants
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
dayaben
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
jjojjy18
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
Akash78
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
philogynist
प्रविष्टियाँ 17
love341
प्रविष्टियाँ 17
shakti36
प्रविष्टियाँ 17
MASTRAAM
प्रविष्टियाँ 17
neelamsonir
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
Musa Bhai
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
miss sexon
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
RAJESJ
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
balam4mast
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
kuram
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
mrgreatkhan
प्रविष्टियाँ 15
ram raj
प्रविष्टियाँ 15
ks patak
प्रविष्टियाँ 15
james.bond
प्रविष्टियाँ 15
ritambara
प्रविष्टियाँ 14
lalit1234
प्रविष्टियाँ 14
arjun32
प्रविष्टियाँ 14
Yadav
प्रविष्टियाँ 13
TIPU RAJA
प्रविष्टियाँ 13
notyboy
प्रविष्टियाँ 13
yogiraj_1984
प्रविष्टियाँ 13
anupama
प्रविष्टियाँ 12
S_randa
प्रविष्टियाँ 12
Teach Guru
प्रविष्टियाँ 12
kesariya balam
प्रविष्टियाँ 12
chetna9319
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
VIDROHI NAYAK
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
Bhutji
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
bhoooljaa
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
xxxnayansingh
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
skamba
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
shashikantnale
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
skumar_d11
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
rohitngp12
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
billu_gates
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
N I S H A
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
ras
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
hotman
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
PREPAID
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
virgin
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
bon_indian
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
alw.yadav
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
lovey7
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
alp gyani
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
Sandeep1990
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
Reena650
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
xxchadxx
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
pooja
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
shashi009
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
pretty pari
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
abc2011
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
loolugupta
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
neha_malhotra
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
chocolatelove5050
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
sunitasa
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
pradeep dubey
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
pathfinder
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
rawaccess
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
lalu ram
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
abhikashyap
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
hardeepmaan
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
BISHTNISHA
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
pony_s
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
rahul-bhai
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
ruchira
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
pujasingh
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
v1979p
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
sagarb22
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
arman_10388
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
parthvrma
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
nehapatilonly4u
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
star1741
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
gurjar.p
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
love.sunil
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
BIGG - BOSS
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
chatur . ramlingam
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
usha chauhan
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
Deepika Singh
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
shahzad qila
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
prakash85
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
saty_sunder
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
completeed
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
priya singh1988
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
VIKRAM.
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
alesbianuma
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
arvind300
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
Cool
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
priya1234
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
alvi
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
UGETSONI
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
amararya
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
naughty_angel
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
Aayushi
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
Sikandar khan
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
kilvish
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
sultana
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
saurabhcol
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
GOVIDAA
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
sanedo_21
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
rajeev9751
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
sunita_9
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
T.H.S.
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
ratthore
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
rajkumar.monu
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
sandy_sexpremi
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
dkjain.jain
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
sanjaybaba
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
sanyog shukla
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
sauraba
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
ospat
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
BENAAM
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
parasjain111



http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6

----------


## Chandrshekhar

खान सांहब का हार्दिक आभार ......

----------


## King_khan

प्रविष्टियाँ 3
Msy
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
mk1975
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
therock
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
gambalar
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
coolguru66
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
welcome
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
sonusakhi
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
reportersre
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
aawara
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
rahul_ranjan
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
The White hat Hacker
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
akashsharma
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
pim1104
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
arpitkumar77
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
ENIGMA-
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
jadoo123
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
prem12
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
subodhgudu
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
dkj
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
abhiraj2105
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
lion444202
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
100%bechler
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
rs-delhi
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
calvitf
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
Programmer
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
rahul111111
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
rehan0101
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
honey.tom.1979
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
vallari
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rakesh_barc
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rashisweet16
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
manojgarg74
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
sanjay jangir
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
sexy_moon
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
c6b0rg
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
ben ten
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
yess
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
jethalal
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
raj10967
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rahulkol
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
love.15
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
maneesh_shukla
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
somya4u
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
r.k.sharma
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
paddy14
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
inder singh
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
saagar5
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
chandu.kln7
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
Mr.Perfect
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
lawdesh
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rajababu12345
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rajsun
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
dipali007
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
deep deep
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
leena1044
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
pinki14
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
Niks69
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
sexydevil
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
lallisingh
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
zinda barood
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
sultanmirja
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
DIPIKA AWASTHI
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
aabhas_bhragu
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
avi_wwds
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
SS SHARMA
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
wellcone
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
madan thigna
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
manojj
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
lovebird4enjoy
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
devsuraj
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
la-d ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
mak_otik
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
totaram
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
indian_male
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
imursimurs13
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
arju_2010
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
coolmaddy
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Raja rangila
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
heartbeat42
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sumii24
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
akayemm
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
jeetu2613
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rohit bana
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
pinkucbsa
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
meenumehta
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
int_don
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kinshu
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
monieda
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
bawa009
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
anubhav007
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Er. Sharma
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kmsharma_86@rediffmail.co
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
chambal1956
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
mayurlove
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rajkumari123
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
niyamak6ka
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
nakool
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
avf000026
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
prince of meerut
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Dark Saint
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
SUMITK070
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sangsang9
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
soniapa.
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
poput
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Prakash87
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
shelkumar
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
abhi.dude
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
zafarroxu
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
loverboy41
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
*****
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
navdeep dhiman
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
webshow
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
pyasa43
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sahil198
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rajen
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
bansalsunny
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
mrmoond
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
singhrocky60
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Raaz77
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
nisharaj
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
abishekfu
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
.:@V@i:.
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
tusharkeshri
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kalabazar007
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Rascal
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sagar_madhyapradesh
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
av_221
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
chumki
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
palak_baroda
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
C KA B
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kamleshkrnkt
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rrakesh
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
manojkumar822
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sivprasad sajag
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
adi271287
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
akey643
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rajurana
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
actv.boy
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
shfcuk
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
ilushmv
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
bullpower
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
romy650
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
lovelymen
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
karbonn
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Nilima Anand
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rakesh sharma21
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
raj2113
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
nick for love
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
nirav
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
jom6819
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
pk2bca
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
parvkumar
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
avf000035
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
avf00006
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
gautam373
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Administrator
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
pachis
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
love_7027
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
teenkiller
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
mnegi2000
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
wasfa123
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
realitycheck
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Annie007
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
hirahirani
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
shivharebetul
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sanitks
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
meet_1980
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rajdeulife
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kharesan.02
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
manojgoyal
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Dhananjay89
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
aqueel
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
arjun.2001
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sweatanjali
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
janu_viru
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rohit2482
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
puzcraker
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
thakur ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
saksham4u
और ये रहा वो लिंक जिस पर क्लिक करके आप किसी भी समय चौपाल के प्रविष्टिकर्ताओं की ताजा जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं |  
http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*खान सांहब कार्य सराहनिय हे बहुत खुब*

----------


## Krish13

खान साहब अच्छी जानकारी देने के लिये आपका धन्यवाद॥

----------


## swami ji

central 14....................*जानकारी आची हे*

----------


## Sameerchand

> ये रही सूचि चौपाल पर प्रविष्टियाँ करने वाले सभी सदस्यों की, सभी का योगदान सराहनीय है न कोई कम है और न ही कोई ज्यादा ,क्योंकि फोरम पर भेदभाव कि भावना नहीं होनी चाहिए   |
> ..................................................  ..
> ..................................................  ..
> 
> और ये रहा वो लिंक जिस पर क्लिक करके आप किसी भी समय चौपाल के प्रविष्टिकर्ताओं की ताजा जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं | 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6


*खान साहब, आपका कार्य और आपके विचार काफी उच्च हैं. बिलकुल आपने सही कहा.....चौपाल पर एक प्रविस्ठी करने वाला सदस्य भी उतना ही माननीय हैं जितना बाकी सारे सदस्य. आपके इन उच्च विचारो को मेरा नमन....*

----------


## King_khan

> खान सांहब का हार्दिक आभार ......





> *खान सांहब कार्य सराहनिय हे बहुत खुब*





> खान साहब अच्छी जानकारी देने के लिये आपका धन्यवाद॥





> central 14....................*जानकारी आची हे*





> *खान साहब, आपका कार्य और आपके विचार काफी उच्च हैं. बिलकुल आपने सही कहा.....चौपाल पर एक प्रविस्ठी करने वाला सदस्य भी उतना ही माननीय हैं जितना बाकी सारे सदस्य. आपके इन उच्च विचारो को मेरा नमन....*


 आप सभी दोस्तों का तहेदिल से शुक्रिया 
मेरा तो बस यही मानना है कि कम से कम फोरम को भेदभाव कि भावना से दूर रखा जाए |

----------


## dkj

*shrawan
रजत सदस्य	24,780	           	
dkj
रजत सदस्य	20,001	           	
mast marwari
कांस्य सदस्य	19,941	      	 
Chandrshekhar
कांस्य सदस्य	19,150	           	
sushilnkt
कांस्य सदस्य	17,544	           	
Raman46
कांस्य सदस्य	17,048	           	
Dark Rider
कांस्य सदस्य	14,660	           	
draculla
कार्टून विशेषज्ञ	11,383	           	
mantu007
कांस्य सदस्य	11,206	           	
Krish13
कृषि विशेषज्ञ	11,169	           	
Anu Oberoi
कांस्य सदस्य	10,118	           	
ChachaChoudhary
कांस्य सदस्य	8,918	           	
ajaythegoodguy
कांस्य सदस्य	8,495	           	
Triple-S HARYANVI
कांस्य सदस्य	7,787	           	
badboy123455
कांस्य सदस्य	7,629	           	
man-vakil
कांस्य सदस्य	7,604	           	
namit kataria
कांस्य सदस्य	7,564	      	 
Devil khan
कांस्य सदस्य	7,249	           	
thesajid135
कांस्य सदस्य	7,054	           	
diyamishra
नियामक	7,000	           	
swami ji
कांस्य सदस्य	6,884	           	 
dev b
कांस्य सदस्य	6,876	           	
ks patak
कांस्य सदस्य	6,788	           	 
Nisha.Patel
कांस्य सदस्य	6,718	           	
amol05
कांस्य सदस्य	6,602	           	
miss.dabangg
कांस्य सदस्य	6,586	           	
The Master
नियामक	6,562	           	
nancygoodgirl
चौपाल प्रभारी	6,371	           	
coolcool
कांस्य सदस्य	6,028	         	
liberty213
कांस्य सदस्य	6,005	 	 

 Results 1 to 30 of 90567*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चोपाल पे टॉप 10 पोस्ट करने वालो की ताजी लिस्ट 
सभी का शुक्रिया, क्रमश


प्रविष्टियाँ 13,954 
1) sushilnkt

प्रविष्टियाँ 11,205
2) Chandrshekhar

प्रविष्टियाँ 10,518
3) Krish13

प्रविष्टियाँ 9,778
4) Triple-S HARYANVI

प्रविष्टियाँ 8,241
5) Anu Oberoi

प्रविष्टियाँ 8,144
6) ChachaChoudhary

प्रविष्टियाँ 7,780
7) Raman46

प्रविष्टियाँ 7,437
8)Dark Rider

प्रविष्टियाँ 7,359
9) ajaythegoodguy

प्रविष्टियाँ 6,849
10) mantu007

----------


## Krish13

ताजी लिस्ट प्रस्तुत करने के लिये धन्यवाद शेखर बाबु॥

----------


## sushilnkt

Total Posts 218,107
Who Posted? 
प्रविष्टियाँ 14,305
sushilnkt
प्रविष्टियाँ 11,345
Chandrshekhar
प्रविष्टियाँ 10,730
Krish13
प्रविष्टियाँ 10,492
Triple-S HARYANVI
प्रविष्टियाँ 8,558
Anu Oberoi
प्रविष्टियाँ 8,247
Raman46
प्रविष्टियाँ 8,210
ChachaChoudhary
प्रविष्टियाँ 7,525
ajaythegoodguy
प्रविष्टियाँ 7,463
Dark Rider
प्रविष्टियाँ 7,010
mantu007
प्रविष्टियाँ 6,364
amol05
प्रविष्टियाँ 5,225
swami ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,995
coolcool
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,920
draculla
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,714
Nisha.Patel
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,679
dev b
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,271
kavita25
प्रविष्टियाँ 4,261
thesajid135
प्रविष्टियाँ 3,875
Mr_perfect
प्रविष्टियाँ 3,625
nancygoodgirl
प्रविष्टियाँ 3,178
jai 123
प्रविष्टियाँ 3,154
love birds
प्रविष्टियाँ 3,152
Sameerchand
प्रविष्टियाँ 2,585
RAM GAUTAM
प्रविष्टियाँ 2,350
badboy123455
प्रविष्टियाँ 2,208
kamesh
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,905
gumnamm
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,718
nileshthematrix@Gmail.com
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,702
BHARAT KUMAR
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,609
lalji1964
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,549
miss.dabangg
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,528
santosh143
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,501
NaKShtR
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,492
sunnny
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,450
ravi chacha
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,331
Pooja1990 QUEEN
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,295
sanjeetspice
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,262
aksh
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,248
kajal pandey
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,212
aaiina
प्रविष्टियाँ 1,141
adityaa
प्रविष्टियाँ 962
rnold
प्रविष्टियाँ 943
Katliya
प्रविष्टियाँ 921
Kamal Ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 874
JEETJAWAN
प्रविष्टियाँ 832
gulluu
प्रविष्टियाँ 764
nitin9935
प्रविष्टियाँ 741
Black Pearl
प्रविष्टियाँ 696
nitin
प्रविष्टियाँ 693
hamraaz
प्रविष्टियाँ 678
Rated R
प्रविष्टियाँ 630
King_khan
प्रविष्टियाँ 629
komal sharma
प्रविष्टियाँ 624
jalwa
प्रविष्टियाँ 618
sunitasa
प्रविष्टियाँ 589
punjaban rajji kaur
प्रविष्टियाँ 573
harry1
प्रविष्टियाँ 553
groopji
प्रविष्टियाँ 552
marwariladka
प्रविष्टियाँ 540
The Master
प्रविष्टियाँ 495
a_kela
प्रविष्टियाँ 480
sushil_nkt
प्रविष्टियाँ 478
bhavna singh
प्रविष्टियाँ 477
RUDHR.
प्रविष्टियाँ 475
munmun babita
प्रविष्टियाँ 433
Rockst@r
प्रविष्टियाँ 421
Sureshsaurabh
प्रविष्टियाँ 408
Lovely.indian
प्रविष्टियाँ 402
love431
प्रविष्टियाँ 392
rahul.ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 383
Sheena
प्रविष्टियाँ 373
bhooooljaa
प्रविष्टियाँ 370
smsboy
प्रविष्टियाँ 358
Farhan
प्रविष्टियाँ 357
bholu
प्रविष्टियाँ 354
Devil khan
प्रविष्टियाँ 344
Mr.alone
प्रविष्टियाँ 340
sanchitt
प्रविष्टियाँ 309
Video Master
प्रविष्टियाँ 306
anoop_address
प्रविष्टियाँ 300
sapna15
प्रविष्टियाँ 299
Marcus Fenix
प्रविष्टियाँ 295
anita
प्रविष्टियाँ 293
sagar25
प्रविष्टियाँ 274
ARARTI
प्रविष्टियाँ 274
Captain Jack Sparrow
प्रविष्टियाँ 269
indiatime
प्रविष्टियाँ 261
DILVARJANI
प्रविष्टियाँ 261
Gaurav Soni
प्रविष्टियाँ 255
mailer_demon
प्रविष्टियाँ 254
Golden Goose
प्रविष्टियाँ 238
man-vakil
प्रविष्टियाँ 231
usha chauhan
प्रविष्टियाँ 216
aman009
प्रविष्टियाँ 215
julie.
प्रविष्टियाँ 211
snsharma123
प्रविष्टियाँ 210
Neo...
प्रविष्टियाँ 210
pinki009
प्रविष्टियाँ 208
love50
प्रविष्टियाँ 205
super_boy00007
प्रविष्टियाँ 199
Prince of India
प्रविष्टियाँ 198
sultania
प्रविष्टियाँ 196
happykhus
प्रविष्टियाँ 193
B.Rahi
प्रविष्टियाँ 191
John69
प्रविष्टियाँ 190
bade G
प्रविष्टियाँ 190
jOk?R
प्रविष्टियाँ 186
spb576
प्रविष्टियाँ 179
VINODBISHT
प्रविष्टियाँ 179
love51
प्रविष्टियाँ 178
Critics
प्रविष्टियाँ 172
Kilwish
प्रविष्टियाँ 172
Unknown.
प्रविष्टियाँ 165
b_vaibhavi
प्रविष्टियाँ 164
MALLIKA
प्रविष्टियाँ 160
rakeshrih
प्रविष्टियाँ 158
Ranveer
प्रविष्टियाँ 157
shaktiman96
प्रविष्टियाँ 156
long
प्रविष्टियाँ 156
unglibaaz
प्रविष्टियाँ 156
Desi'Boy
प्रविष्टियाँ 152
Ruchi Bhabhi
प्रविष्टियाँ 144
0681
प्रविष्टियाँ 141
MR.Arjun
प्रविष्टियाँ 139
jhatka
प्रविष्टियाँ 139
kally
प्रविष्टियाँ 138
TIGERLOVE
प्रविष्टियाँ 132
bhoomi ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 131
bhooljaaaa
प्रविष्टियाँ 126
gremix
प्रविष्टियाँ 125
sanjubaba07
प्रविष्टियाँ 124
kamini
प्रविष्टियाँ 122
faqrudeen
प्रविष्टियाँ 120
raghav15
प्रविष्टियाँ 119
mr.manohar
प्रविष्टियाँ 118
RAVI SHARMA.
प्रविष्टियाँ 114
bhut raj
प्रविष्टियाँ 110
Rajeev
प्रविष्टियाँ 105
love at night
प्रविष्टियाँ 104
ragini sangwan
प्रविष्टियाँ 103
dheeraj
प्रविष्टियाँ 102
lesbo neha
प्रविष्टियाँ 99
slimsima
प्रविष्टियाँ 96
sumanlove
प्रविष्टियाँ 91
SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ
प्रविष्टियाँ 89
ATXAMAR
प्रविष्टियाँ 88
dayajethalalgada
प्रविष्टियाँ 87
malethia
प्रविष्टियाँ 86
mzone420
प्रविष्टियाँ 85
lotus1782
प्रविष्टियाँ 84
madhum
प्रविष्टियाँ 78
Unglibaaj
प्रविष्टियाँ 77
nirsha
प्रविष्टियाँ 77
caal.girl
प्रविष्टियाँ 77
SAM_SHP
प्रविष्टियाँ 75
Mnu ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 73
AvayRai
प्रविष्टियाँ 72
mohabbat ka afsana
प्रविष्टियाँ 70
shakti36
प्रविष्टियाँ 69
ranjansameer
प्रविष्टियाँ 69
Truth Almighty
प्रविष्टियाँ 68
simplegirl
प्रविष्टियाँ 67
dineshsaini1982
प्रविष्टियाँ 64
underground
प्रविष्टियाँ 63
Doremon
प्रविष्टियाँ 63
myairtel
प्रविष्टियाँ 62
SUNIL1107
प्रविष्टियाँ 61
JaaT MahaDeV
प्रविष्टियाँ 61
Maan@v
प्रविष्टियाँ 60
vickky681
प्रविष्टियाँ 59
Shri Vijay
प्रविष्टियाँ 58
dahiya.sudesh
प्रविष्टियाँ 58
INDIAN_ROSE22
प्रविष्टियाँ 57
BAAP..
प्रविष्टियाँ 57
gujarati
प्रविष्टियाँ 55
Broken Heart
प्रविष्टियाँ 53
inder123in
प्रविष्टियाँ 53
smartboy@live.in
प्रविष्टियाँ 53
AJAYHMH
प्रविष्टियाँ 53
rahul mama
प्रविष्टियाँ 52
Akhand
प्रविष्टियाँ 51
sagar -
प्रविष्टियाँ 51
r prasad
प्रविष्टियाँ 51
sunoanuj
प्रविष्टियाँ 49
forum123
प्रविष्टियाँ 49
Mr. Santyan
प्रविष्टियाँ 49
playboynight
प्रविष्टियाँ 49
kalpana singh
प्रविष्टियाँ 48
cobra
प्रविष्टियाँ 46
BEGANA
प्रविष्टियाँ 46
LOVE49
प्रविष्टियाँ 46
Chandpatna
प्रविष्टियाँ 46
avf000034
प्रविष्टियाँ 46
Agnihotri
प्रविष्टियाँ 42
Teach Guru
प्रविष्टियाँ 42
chester
प्रविष्टियाँ 41
guruji
प्रविष्टियाँ 38
Basanti From Sholay
प्रविष्टियाँ 38
naman.a
प्रविष्टियाँ 37
Parbat
प्रविष्टियाँ 37
Smita Shrma
प्रविष्टियाँ 36
Salonee
प्रविष्टियाँ 36
yuvraj
प्रविष्टियाँ 35
mindblocker
प्रविष्टियाँ 35
Keshav Singh
प्रविष्टियाँ 34
lallal
प्रविष्टियाँ 34
PARIYAR
प्रविष्टियाँ 33
laxmi25n
प्रविष्टियाँ 33
ben ten
प्रविष्टियाँ 29
kscientist
प्रविष्टियाँ 29
rajan_punjabi
प्रविष्टियाँ 29
chavi
प्रविष्टियाँ 28
MADHU 25
प्रविष्टियाँ 28
FASTER FASTER
प्रविष्टियाँ 28
ungalibaaj
प्रविष्टियाँ 27
jaihind20
प्रविष्टियाँ 26
BAAP .
प्रविष्टियाँ 26
Amitjojo
प्रविष्टियाँ 25
Password
प्रविष्टियाँ 25
Saahil
प्रविष्टियाँ 25
Mr. laddi
प्रविष्टियाँ 25
parmatma
प्रविष्टियाँ 24
jaileo
प्रविष्टियाँ 24
Dr.Ashusingh
प्रविष्टियाँ 23
Devdee
प्रविष्टियाँ 23
rajjaat123
प्रविष्टियाँ 23
cool_ajay
प्रविष्टियाँ 23
kiskunal
प्रविष्टियाँ 22
onepolitician
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
Raja44
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
Vicky
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
jaanilu
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
love53
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
Lofar
प्रविष्टियाँ 21
prishu
प्रविष्टियाँ 20
mastram
प्रविष्टियाँ 19
nagrik
प्रविष्टियाँ 19
sonusexy
प्रविष्टियाँ 19
Cuteboy
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
Miss Smarty Pants
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
dayaben
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
jjojjy18
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
Akash78
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
ruchira
प्रविष्टियाँ 18
philogynist
प्रविष्टियाँ 17
neelamsonir
प्रविष्टियाँ 17
MASTRAAM
प्रविष्टियाँ 17
love341
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
kuram
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
miss sexon
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
mrgreatkhan
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
RAJESJ
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
Musa Bhai
प्रविष्टियाँ 16
balam4mast
प्रविष्टियाँ 15
pawen
प्रविष्टियाँ 15
ram raj
प्रविष्टियाँ 15
ks patak
प्रविष्टियाँ 15
james.bond
प्रविष्टियाँ 15
ritambara
प्रविष्टियाँ 14
Yadav
प्रविष्टियाँ 14
lalit1234
प्रविष्टियाँ 14
Subhash Chand Sharma
प्रविष्टियाँ 14
arjun32
प्रविष्टियाँ 14
surekha.baheti
प्रविष्टियाँ 13
notyboy
प्रविष्टियाँ 13
anupama
प्रविष्टियाँ 13
TIPU RAJA
प्रविष्टियाँ 13
yogiraj_1984
प्रविष्टियाँ 12
alp gyani
प्रविष्टियाँ 12
S_randa
प्रविष्टियाँ 12
kesariya balam
प्रविष्टियाँ 12
krushna
प्रविष्टियाँ 12
chetna9319
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
skamba
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
irfanadil324
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
VIDROHI NAYAK
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
Dubicate
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
bhoooljaa
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
Bhutji
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
xxxnayansingh
प्रविष्टियाँ 11
singh madhuri
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
shashikantnale
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
xxchadxx
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
ras
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
hotman
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
N I S H A
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
PREPAID
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
lovey7
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
rohitngp12
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
billu_gates
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
Reena650
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
alw.yadav
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
skumar_d11
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
bon_indian
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
Sandeep1990
प्रविष्टियाँ 10
virgin
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
pretty pari
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
chocolatelove5050
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
abc2011
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
neha_malhotra
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
pooja
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
shashi009
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
pony_s
प्रविष्टियाँ 9
loolugupta
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
pathfinder
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
rawaccess
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
lalu ram
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
pradeep dubey
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
kilvish
प्रविष्टियाँ 8
Saroz
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
hardeepmaan
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
abhikashyap
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
pujasingh
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
sagarb22
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
parthvrma
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
arman_10388
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
BISHTNISHA
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
rahul-bhai
प्रविष्टियाँ 7
v1979p
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
saty_sunder
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
prakash85
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
shahzad qila
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
sweetboy143
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
gurjar.p
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
love.sunil
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
BIGG - BOSS
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
star1741
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
nehapatilonly4u
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
nangashaitaan
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
Deepika Singh
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
Sikandar khan
प्रविष्टियाँ 6
chatur . ramlingam
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
lion444202
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
GOVIDAA
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
sultana
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
sanedo_21
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
suhani2010
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
Cool
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
rahi9m
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
saurabhcol
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
VIKRAM.
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
completeed
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
arvind300
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
naughty_angel
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
priya singh1988
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
alesbianuma
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
alvi
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
sonusakhi
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
UGETSONI

----------


## sushilnkt

प्रविष्टियाँ 5
priya1234
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
amararya
प्रविष्टियाँ 5
Aayushi
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
ratthore
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
BENAAM
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
sunita_9
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
sanjaybaba
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
sauraba
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
The White hat Hacker
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
rajkumar.monu
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
maxxi26
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
7color
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
T.H.S.
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
sandy_sexpremi
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
sanyog shukla
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
ospat
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
dkjain.jain
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
rajeev9751
प्रविष्टियाँ 4
parasjain111
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
100%bechler
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
subodhgudu
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
ENIGMA-
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
gambalar
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
rehan0101
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
therock
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
honey.tom.1979
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
abhiraj2105
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
rs-delhi
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
welcome
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
jadoo123
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
Msy
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
prem12
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
sweeetfriend
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
pim1104
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
coolguru66
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
dkj
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
Programmer
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
deep deep
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
aawara
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
akashsharma
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
reportersre
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
calvitf
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
arpitkumar77
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
rahul_ranjan
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
mk1975
प्रविष्टियाँ 3
rahul111111
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
Niks69
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
yess
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
r.k.sharma
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rahulkol
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
Raj098
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
jethalal
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
sultanmirja
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
sexydevil
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
pinki14
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rajsun
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
nancy0001
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
manojgarg74
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
saagar5
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
lawdesh
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
sanjay jangir
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
paddy14
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
c6b0rg
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
zinda barood
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
leena1044
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
inder singh
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
dipali007
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
singh56
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
dr.sunny
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
sweet@virgin
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
aish20rai
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rrakesh
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
vallari
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
sexy_moon
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
maneesh_shukla
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rajababu12345
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
chandu.kln7
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
raj10967
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
lallisingh
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
somya4u
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rakesh_barc
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
viveka123
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
love.15
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
rashisweet16
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
xman2010
प्रविष्टियाँ 2
Mr.Perfect
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kiranrami
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sivprasad sajag
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
raj2113
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
loverboy41
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
wellcone
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Dark Saint
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
devsuraj
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Er. Sharma
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rajurana
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
totaram
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rakesh sharma21
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
av_221
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
chambal1956
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
abishekfu
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rajen
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
shfcuk
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
coolmaddy
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
pinkucbsa
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
puzcraker
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
shivharebetul
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
karbonn
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
janu_viru
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
nirav
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
akayemm
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sagar_madhyapradesh
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kmsharma_86@rediffmail.co
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
jom6819
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
redraj
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rohit2482
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sanitks
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
mayurlove
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rajdeulife
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
romy650
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Administrator
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
C KA B
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
anubhav007
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
indian_male
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sangsang9
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
teenkiller
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
la-d ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
zafarroxu
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
arjun.2001
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
*****
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Hex7111
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
lovebird4enjoy
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
pachis
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Dhananjay89
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
SS SHARMA
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Annie007
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
niyamak6ka
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
DIPIKA AWASTHI
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
meenumehta
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Raja rangila
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
adi271287
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
prince of meerut
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
manojgoyal
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kamleshkrnkt
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
realitycheck
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
avf000035
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
heartbeat42
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
avf000026
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
neha gupta
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
arju_2010
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Raaz77
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
manojkumar822
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
tusharkeshri
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
manojj
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
saksham4u
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
gautam373
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
wasfa123
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
singhrocky60
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sahil198
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
mrmoond
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Rascal
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
pyasa43
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
mnegi2000
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
nisharaj
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sweatanjali
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
avi_wwds
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kalabazar007
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
webshow
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
raj_khan
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
akey643
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
palak_baroda
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
monieda
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
jeetu2613
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
shelkumar
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
hirahirani
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sahil_love07
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
ilushmv
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Prakash87
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rohit bana
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kharesan.02
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
aabhas_bhragu
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
madan thigna
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
abhi.dude
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
bullpower
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
navdeep dhiman
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
aqueel
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
Nilima Anand
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
int_don
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
parvkumar
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
kinshu
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
thakur ji
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
lovelymen
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rar_mate
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
bawa009
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
deshpremi
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
imursimurs13
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
bansalsunny
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
nick for love
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
poput
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
love_7027
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
pk2bca
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
meet_1980
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sumii24
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
sbaner
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
rajkumari123
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
actv.boy
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
nakool
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
mak_otik
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
chumki
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
.:@V@i:.
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
SUMITK070
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
avf00006
प्रविष्टियाँ 1
soniapa.

----------


## swami ji

ठीक हे पर इसे किसी को फायदा नहीं हे मित्र ......

----------


## Raja44

दोस्तो चौपाल पर ज्यादा पोस्ट करने से क्या फायदा होता है जरा GK बढाये मेरा भी,क्योँकि चौपाल पर तो आराम से पौस्ट की गिनती बढायी जा सकती है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्तो चौपाल पर ज्यादा पोस्ट करने से क्या फायदा होता है जरा GK बढाये मेरा भी,क्योँकि चौपाल पर तो आराम से पौस्ट की गिनती बढायी जा सकती है


मित्र चोपाल पे पोस्ट करना सबसे मुश्किल है ,,,पोस्ट संख्या सिर्फ चोपाल पे ही नहीं बढती बल्कि पूरे फोरम पे कही भी पोस्ट करने से बढती है ,,,,एक बात हमेशा याद रखना मित्र अगर आप चोपाल पे लगातार चर्चा मैं भाग ले के पोस्ट करते रहते हो तो उस समय आप निजी जीवन के काम नहीं कर सकोगे ,,,चोपाल पे पोस्ट करने के लिए लगातार रहना ओर अन्य सदस्यों की सारी पोसटे देखना ही होगा ,,,अन्य सूत्रो मैं ये बात नहीं है ,,,चोपाल पे पोस्ट करना मतलब सिर्फ फोरम पे लगातार मोजूद रहना है ,मैं पहले काफी चोपाल पे रहता था,,मगर अब फोरम पे आता भी हूँ तो चोपाल पे नहीं जाता ,,क्योंकि वहा पोस्ट करने मैं काफी समय चोपाल पे रहना होता है ,,,समस्त चोपाल पे पोस्ट करने वालों का आभार ।

----------


## dkj

shrawan
रजत सदस्य	29,205	           	
dkj
रजत सदस्य	27,350	           	
mast marwari
रजत सदस्य	24,791	         	 
Chandrshekhar
रजत सदस्य	24,260	           	
Raman46
रजत सदस्य	21,380	           	
sushilnkt
रजत सदस्य	20,274	           	
Dark Rider
कांस्य सदस्य	14,895	           	
draculla
कार्टून विशेषज्ञ	13,042	           	
mantu007
कांस्य सदस्य	12,882	           	
Krish13
कृषि विशेषज्ञ	12,586	           	
badboy123455
कांस्य सदस्य	12,251	           	
Triple-S HARYANVI
कांस्य सदस्य	11,909	           	
Anu Oberoi
कांस्य सदस्य	11,236	           	
ajaythegoodguy
कांस्य सदस्य	10,817	           	
ks patak
कांस्य सदस्य	10,450	           	


> ठीक हे पर इसे किसी को फायदा नहीं हे मित्र ......

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

ताजी लिस्ट प्रस्तुत करने के लिये धन्यवाद शेखर जी ...................................

----------


## ravi chacha

Posts 11,369 Chandrshekhar
    Posts 11,205 Triple-S HARYANVI
    Posts 11,029 Krish13
    Posts 8,751 Raman46
    Posts 8,739 Anu Oberoi
    Posts 8,334 ChachaChoudhary
    Posts 7,561 Dark Rider
    Posts 7,525 ajaythegoodguy
    Posts 7,100 mantu007
    Posts 6,639 amol05
    Posts 5,225 swami ji
    Posts 5,019 draculla
    Posts 4,995 coolcool
    Posts 4,719 Nisha.Patel
    Posts 4,705 dev b
    Posts 4,314 kavita25
    Posts 4,261 thesajid135
    Posts 3,875 Mr_perfect
    Posts 3,636 nancygoodgirl
    Posts 3,209 love birds
    Posts 3,189 jai 123
    Posts 3,179 Sameerchand
    Posts 2,668 RAM GAUTAM
    Posts 2,386 badboy123455
    Posts 2,208 kamesh
    Posts 1,905 gumnamm
    Posts 1,718 nileshthematrix@Gmail.com
    Posts 1,702 BHARAT KUMAR
    Posts 1,645 adityaa
    Posts 1,618 lalji1964
    Posts 1,549 miss.dabangg
    Posts 1,528 santosh143
    Posts 1,505 NaKShtR
    Posts 1,492 sunnny
    Posts 1,450 ravi chacha
    Posts 1,428 aksh
    Posts 1,335 Pooja1990 QUEEN
    Posts 1,295 sanjeetspice
    Posts 1,270 aaiina
    Posts 1,259 kajal pandey
    Posts 966 rnold
    Posts 943 Katliya
    Posts 924 Kamal Ji
    Posts 911 sunitasa
    Posts 874 JEETJAWAN
    Posts 844 gulluu
    Posts 838 nitin9935
    Posts 741 Black Pearl
    Posts 696 nitin
    Posts 693 hamraaz
    Posts 683 Rated R
    Posts 630 King_khan
    Posts 629 komal sharma
    Posts 624 jalwa
    Posts 592 AvayRai
    Posts 589 punjaban rajji kaur
    Posts 573 harry1
    Posts 553 groopji
    Posts 552 marwariladka
    Posts 552 The Master
    Posts 540 indiatime
    Posts 495 a_kela
    Posts 489 RUDHR.
    Posts 480 sushil_nkt
    Posts 479 bhavna singh
    Posts 475 munmun babita
    Posts 472 Rockst@r
    Posts 421 Sureshsaurabh
    Posts 408 Lovely.indian
    Posts 402 love431
    Posts 392 rahul.ji
    Posts 386 Desi'Boy
    Posts 383 Sheena
    Posts 373 bhooooljaa
    Posts 370 smsboy
    Posts 358 Farhan
    Posts 357 bholu
    Posts 354 Devil khan
    Posts 344 Mr.alone
    Posts 340 sanchitt
    Posts 309 Video Master
    Posts 306 anoop_address
    Posts 301 sapna15
    Posts 299 Marcus Fenix
    Posts 295 anita
    Posts 293 sagar25
    Posts 285 usha chauhan
    Posts 274 Captain Jack Sparrow
    Posts 274 ARARTI
    Posts 261 DILVARJANI
    Posts 261 Gaurav Soni
    Posts 255 mailer_demon
    Posts 254 Golden Goose
    Posts 238 man-vakil
    Posts 231 julie.
    Posts 225 aman009
    Posts 220 Neo...
    Posts 211 snsharma123
    Posts 210 pinki009
    Posts 208 love50
    Posts 205 super_boy00007
    Posts 205 shaktiman96
    Posts 199 Prince of India
    Posts 198 sultania
    Posts 196 happykhus
    Posts 193 B.Rahi
    Posts 191 John69
    Posts 190 bade G
    Posts 190 jOk?R
    Posts 186 spb576
    Posts 185 MALLIKA
    Posts 182 VINODBISHT
    Posts 182 laxmi25n
    Posts 179 love51
    Posts 178 Critics
    Posts 172 Unknown.
    Posts 170 unglibaaz
    Posts 166 b_vaibhavi
    Posts 160 rakeshrih
    Posts 158 Ranveer
    Posts 158 Dr. EXE
    Posts 156 long
    Posts 152 Ruchi Bhabhi
    Posts 144 0681
    Posts 141 MR.Arjun
    Posts 139 kally
    Posts 139 jhatka
    Posts 138 TIGERLOVE
    Posts 132 bhoomi ji
    Posts 131 bhooljaaaa
    Posts 129 shakti36
    Posts 128 lotus1782
    Posts 128 Rajeev
    Posts 127 sanjubaba07
    Posts 126 gremix
    Posts 126 faqrudeen
    Posts 124 kamini
    Posts 124 Viraat
    Posts 120 raghav15
    Posts 119 mr.manohar
    Posts 118 RAVI SHARMA.
    Posts 114 bhut raj
    Posts 111 JaaT MahaDeV
    Posts 109 dheeraj
    Posts 108 ragini sangwan
    Posts 105 love at night
    Posts 103 lesbo neha
    Posts 99 slimsima
    Posts 96 sumanlove

----------


## komal sharma

हाहाहा हाहाहा पेट दर्द हो गया दोस्त हसतें हसतें हाहा हाहा 
Posts 629 komal sharma

----------


## komal sharma

क्या क्यों हंस रहीं हूँ समझ गए हो या मुझे ही बताना होगा हाहा हाहा

----------


## sangita_sharma

हाँ बताइए क्यों हंसी हे आप  central 14

----------


## komal sharma

komal sharma
प्रविष्टियाँ 617

----------


## MALLIKA

> komal sharma
> प्रविष्टियाँ 617


यारा वो पुरानी लिस्ट है !
मेरी पोस्ट देखो ना !
MALLIKA प्रविष्टियाँ 185

----------


## MALLIKA

और सीमा जी की  प्रविष्टियाँ 99

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दोस्तो चौपाल पर ज्यादा पोस्ट करने से क्या फायदा होता है जरा GK बढाये मेरा भी,क्योँकि चौपाल पर तो आराम से पौस्ट की गिनती बढायी जा सकती है


मित्र राजा  जी चौपाल पर आने वाले मस्ती करते हैं मैं भी उन में से हूँ 
हमारा ध्येय चौपाल पर अपनी पोस्ट बढ़ाना नही होता . 
इस बात को आप भी बाखूबी समझते हैं.

----------


## aman009

> क्या क्यों हंस रहीं हूँ समझ गए हो या मुझे ही बताना होगा हाहा हाहा





> हाँ बताइए क्यों हंसी हे आप  central 14





> komal sharma
> प्रविष्टियाँ 617





> यारा वो पुरानी लिस्ट है !
> मेरी पोस्ट देखो ना !
> MALLIKA प्रविष्टियाँ 185





> मित्र राजा  जी चौपाल पर आने वाले मस्ती करते हैं मैं भी उन में से हूँ 
> हमारा ध्येय चौपाल पर अपनी पोस्ट बढ़ाना नही होता . 
> इस बात को आप भी बाखूबी समझते हैं.


हा  हा  हा ...कमाल है  ............हा हा हा

----------


## aman009

वाह  फिर भी कोई काम नही आया ये सूत्र ...................>////////////??????????????????///

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो एक चीज बता दूँ आपको ,,फोरम का विकल्प तो अनतर्जाल मैं है पर चोपाल *​* का विकल्प अंतर्जाल मैं मुझे कही नहीं मिला ,,सभी पोस्ट करने वालो का शुक्रिया ।

----------


## aman009

*अज्ञानता  या फिर लड़कपन ? क्या   है * हा हा हा ...........मेढक को कुयाँ ही सारा जहाँ दिखाई देता है कहाँ तक सच है ??

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> *अज्ञानता  या फिर लड़कपन ? क्या   है * हा हा हा ...........मेढक को कुयाँ ही सारा जहाँ दिखाई देता है कहाँ तक सच है ??


Haha

Aise kisi ko bhala bura.nahi bolte... Jiyo aur jine do..


Ha ha par baat bade maze ki.kahi...ha ha

----------


## neeva

> ॥ 
> काफी कङे नियम है चोपाल पे पोस्ट करने के लिये, चोपाल पे टीके रहना कोई आसान कार्य नहीं है, अगर आप चोपाल पे है ओर पोस्ट कर रहे है, तो अपने निजी कार्य भूल जाये, बस इसी मैं रहना होगा आपको, 
>  देखे इस फोरम मैं कोन ऐसे अभी तक के 10 सदस्य है





> नंबर एक पे है sushilnkt
> 
> टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे - 9913





> नंबर दो  पे है Chandrshekhar
> 
> टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे - 9787





> नंबर तीन पे है Krish13
> 
> टोटल पोस्ट चोपाल पे - 8052





> मित्रो ये सूत्र फोरम की इस लिंक से बनाया गया है, इस लिंक पे प्रशासको का कंट्रोल है ,चोपाल की हर पोस्ट के बाद यहा अपडेट मिलता है, इस लिंक की जानकारी कृष भाई ने दी धन्यवाद उनका ॥ 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6





> कर दी ना हेरा फेरी ........





> अरे वाह भाई आपने तो सूत्र ही बना डाला
> बधाई हो आप नम्बर दो पर हो
> वैसे काफी लंबे समय से आप नम्बर एक पर आसीन थे कल ही दो नम्बर पर आये हो॥





> कोई बात नहीं , शुशील जी भी अपने ही आदमी है, हा हा हा ....





> क्या क्यों हंस रहीं हूँ समझ गए हो या मुझे ही बताना होगा हाहा हाहा





> यारा वो पुरानी लिस्ट है !
> मेरी पोस्ट देखो ना !
> MALLIKA प्रविष्टियाँ 185





> और सीमा जी की  प्रविष्टियाँ 99





> Haha
> 
> Aise kisi ko bhala bura.nahi bolte... Jiyo aur jine do..
> 
> 
> Ha ha par baat bade maze ki.kahi...ha ha


चोपाल पे पोस्ट करने के लिये, चोपाल पे टीके रहना कोई आसान कार्य नहीं है, अगर आप चोपाल पे है ओर पोस्ट कर रहे है, तो अपने निजी कार्य भूल जाये, बस इसी मैं रहना होगा आपको, 
 देखे इस फोरम मैं कोन ऐसे अभी तक के 10 सदस्य है जिन्होने चोपाल पे अपना सर्वाधिक योगदान दिया है,

----------


## neeva

> चोपाल पे पोस्ट करने के लिये, चोपाल पे टीके रहना कोई आसान कार्य नहीं है, अगर आप चोपाल पे है ओर पोस्ट कर रहे है, तो अपने निजी कार्य भूल जाये, बस इसी मैं रहना होगा आपको, 
>  देखे इस फोरम मैं कोन ऐसे अभी तक के 10 सदस्य है जिन्होने चोपाल पे अपना सर्वाधिक योगदान दिया है,


shrawan
स्वर्ण सदस्य	40,015	           	
dkj
रजत सदस्य	34,004	           	
mast marwari
रजत सदस्य	31,637	           	 
Chandrshekhar
रजत सदस्य	27,457	           	
sushilnkt
रजत सदस्य	23,521	           	
Raman46
रजत सदस्य	22,175	           	
badboy123455
कांस्य सदस्य	18,845	           	
ks patak
कांस्य सदस्य	18,026	           	
Kamal Ji
कांस्य सदस्य	15,993	           	
Triple-S HARYANVI
चौपाल प्रभारी	15,339	           	
mantu007
नियामक	15,221	           	
Dark Rider
कांस्य सदस्य	14,955	           	
lotus1782
कांस्य सदस्य	14,847	           	
Krish13
नियामक	14,565	 	
draculla

इस लिस्ट्वाले क्या है विशेश रूप से सरअवन जी..........

----------


## BENAAM

अच्छी जानकारी दी गयी है, अब में भी चौपाल पर जाता हूँ

----------


## calvitf

हा हा हा ................... मै चौपाल पर नहीं जाता हूँ

----------


## BENAAM

> हा हा हा ................... मै चौपाल पर नहीं जाता हूँ


बोले  तो झकाश  ......

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

जिस किसी को चोपाल की pravishtiyaN पता करनी हैं वो इस लिंक पर dekh ले/ किसकी कितनी हैं सब पत्र चलेगा 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=6

----------


## dkj

आज संख्या घट कैसे गई???????????????????dkj
 स्वर्ण सदस्य 49,999 
 mast marwari
 स्वर्ण सदस्य 48,297 
 shrawan
 स्वर्ण सदस्य 47,218 
 DIWANA DON
 स्वर्ण सदस्य 45,516 
 ks patak
 स्वर्ण सदस्य 43,310 




























50000









 .

----------


## ravi chacha

> आज संख्या घट कैसे गई???????????????????dkj
>  स्वर्ण सदस्य 49,999 
>  mast marwari
>  स्वर्ण सदस्य 48,297 
>  shrawan
>  स्वर्ण सदस्य 47,218 
>  DIWANA DON
>  स्वर्ण सदस्य 45,516 
>  ks patak
> ...


आप पर क्या फर्क पड़ता है इतनी सारी पोस्ट तो है आप के पास

----------


## draculla

मुझे यह देखकर आश्चर्य हो रहा है की श्रवण भाई पोस्ट करने में पीछे कैसे हो गए!!!!!

----------


## ravi chacha

> मुझे यह देखकर आश्चर्य हो रहा है की श्रवण भाई पोस्ट करने में पीछे कैसे हो गए!!!!!


और आप मेरे से  पोस्ट करने में पीछे  होने बाले हो उसका क्या ?

----------


## draculla

> और आप मेरे से  पोस्ट करने में पीछे  होने बाले हो उसका क्या ?


कोई बात नहीं भाई...अब पोस्ट की संख्या से मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पडता है...... :)
best of luck.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कोई बात नहीं भाई...अब पोस्ट की संख्या से मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पडता है...... :)
> best of luck.


जी भाई---पर पोस्ट करने से फोरम को फर्क पड़ता है--आप जेसे स्टार सदस्य अधिक पोस्ट करेंगे तो निश्चित ही फोरम को तेज गति मिलेगी --धन्यवाद

----------


## ravi chacha

> और आप मेरे से  पोस्ट करने में पीछे  होने बाले हो उसका क्या ?





> कोई बात नहीं भाई...अब पोस्ट की संख्या से मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पडता है...... :)
> best of luck.





> जी भाई---पर पोस्ट करने से फोरम को फर्क पड़ता है--आप जेसे स्टार सदस्य अधिक पोस्ट करेंगे तो निश्चित ही फोरम को तेज गति मिलेगी --धन्यवाद


आज मेने   ड्राकुला  भाई को पीछे कर दिया पोस्ट  करने में central 14

----------


## ingole

_पूरी फोरम में सर्वाधिक पोस्ट करने वाले अभी तक के टॉप-१० सदस्यों की सूची इस प्रकार से है:_

----------


## ravi chacha

> _पूरी फोरम में सर्वाधिक पोस्ट करने वाले अभी तक के टॉप-१० सदस्यों की सूची इस प्रकार से है:_


कुछ दिन इंतजार करो भाई मेरा नाम भी आयेगा इसमें

----------


## ingole

_और ये सूची है चौपाल में सर्वाधिक पोस्ट करने वाले टॉप-१० सदस्यों की :_

----------


## ingole

> कुछ दिन इंतजार करो भाई मेरा नाम भी आयेगा इसमें


_मेरी शुभकामनाएं आपके साथ हैं रवि भाई..........._

----------


## ravi chacha

> _और ये सूची है चौपाल में सर्वाधिक पोस्ट करने वाले टॉप-१० सदस्यों की :_


इस सूचि में हम आना नहीं चाहते है

----------


## ravi chacha

> _मेरी शुभकामनाएं आपके साथ हैं रवि भाई..........._


धन्यवाद  भाई ........

----------


## MALLIKA

कमाल है इसमें मेरा नाम कही नहीं है !
जबकि मेरी भी लगभग 18,000 पोस्ट हो  गयी थी !

----------


## ravi chacha

> कमाल है इसमें मेरा नाम कही नहीं है !
> जबकि मेरी भी लगभग 18,000 पोस्ट हो  गयी थी !


लेकिन चोपाल पर नही थी आप उस समय

----------


## ravi chacha

> कमाल है इसमें मेरा नाम कही नहीं है !
> जबकि मेरी भी लगभग 18,000 पोस्ट हो  गयी थी !



    सर्वाधिक पोस्ट करने वाले टॉप 10 सदस्य

----------


## Kamal Ji

रवि जी आप भी न....
अभी तक इस चक्कर में पड़े हैं.
क्या हो जाएगा इन सब से ?
५ - ७ हजार कम अथवा बढ़ जाएँ तो 
मेरे आपके जैसे सदस्यों को क्या फर्क पड़ता है? 
रेपो मिले न मिले, नाम उंचा जाये या नीचे हो जाए इस से हमें क्या?
आप ..... अभी तक आप इन बातों को क्यों पाले हुए हैं?

----------


## ravi chacha

> रवि जी आप भी न....
> अभी तक इस चक्कर में पड़े हैं.
> क्या हो जाएगा इन सब से ?
> ५ - ७ हजार कम अथवा बढ़ जाएँ तो 
> मेरे आपके जैसे सदस्यों को क्या फर्क पड़ता है? 
> रेपो मिले न मिले, नाम उंचा जाये या नीचे हो जाए इस से हमें क्या?
> आप ..... अभी तक आप इन बातों को क्यों पाले हुए हैं?


दादू हमे पोस्ट संख्या या रेपो से मोह माया नही है मेने तो MALLIKA जी के पोस्ट का जबाब दीया था की अभी हालत क्या है मंच की

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दादू हमे पोस्ट संख्या या रेपो से मोह माया नही है मेने तो MALLIKA जी के पोस्ट का जबाब दीया था की अभी हालत क्या है मंच की


ओ छोड़ न मेरे यार ऐसी बातों को?
क्या लेना है हमें?

----------


## ravi chacha

> ओ छोड़ न मेरे यार ऐसी बातों को?
> क्या लेना है हमें?


दादू बो क्या है ना तीखा खाने के वाद कुछ मिठाई खाने चाहिए डाक्टर बाबू ने कहा था

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दादू बो क्या है ना तीखा खाने के वाद कुछ मिठाई खाने चाहिए डाक्टर बाबू ने कहा था


तो घर जा बेटा....

----------


## MALLIKA

> तो घर जा बेटा....


हा हा हा हा हा बहुत खूब !

----------


## MALLIKA

> लेकिन चोपाल पर नही थी आप उस समय


 ये सभी चौपाल की पोस्ट नहीं है !

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> ये सभी चौपाल की पोस्ट नहीं है !



बिलकुल ये सभी तो टोटल पोस्ट है सदस्य की चाहे कहीं की भी हो .....

----------


## pkpasi

ये सूत्र बंद क्यों है

----------


## bapu ji

> ये सूत्र बंद क्यों है


तो सुरु कर दो

----------

